# North Wales Hospital, Denbigh Asylum, May 2010



## TranKmasT (Sep 19, 2010)

A Timeline of The North Wales Hospital, Denbigh( taken from The Time Chamber website)

1842 - Dr Samuel Hitch writes to The Times about the plight of the Welsh Paupers
First meeting of the Denbigh Philanthropists
1843 - £4,600 raised from public subscriptions for the construction if a purely Welsh Asylum
1844 - Building of the Asylum Commences
1848 - Hospital opens for its first patients
George Turner Jones appointed as Superintendent

Check out the rest of the timeline:


http://www.thetimechamber.co.uk/sites/Hospital/Denbigh/Denbigh Timeline.php



1)





2)




3)




4)




5)




6)




7)




8)




9)




10)




11)




12)




13)




14)




15




16)The Nurses quarters





17)




18)




19)




20)




21)




22)




23)




24)




25)




26)




27)




28)




29)




30)


----------



## KooK. (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice report, I love timechamber!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 19, 2010)

Really nice pics. Some different images than usually seen there too...interesting stuff.
Love those pieces of wood with sigils on.


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

I love this place. Great pictures and angles. Love the bunk shot


----------



## mimulus (Oct 3, 2010)

Great shots man need to ask a about one of your shots how do i contact you as am a new member not got my head around the posting bit yet ,,,, but great shots


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 3, 2010)

Great stuff..where was the switchboard with the ward names located?Also whats the story behind the weird looking pieces of timber with strange markings on?


----------



## Pebbles Star (Oct 3, 2010)

One of my Aunts spent some time here as a patient when it was open. I would love to go explore here and it's right on my door step too.


----------



## krela (Oct 3, 2010)

Pebbles Star said:


> One of my Aunts spent some time here as a patient when it was open. I would love to go explore here and it's right on my door step too.



Get to it then!


----------



## TranKmasT (Oct 3, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Great stuff..where was the switchboard with the ward names located?Also whats the story behind the weird looking pieces of timber with strange markings on?


It was on the middle of the 1st floor of the nurses quarters. Picture 16. No idea what those markings on the doors were. Some strange voodoo bullshit perhaps.




Pebbles Star said:


> One of my Aunts spent some time here as a patient when it was open. I would love to go explore here and it's right on my door step too.





krela said:


> Get to it then!



Took the words right out of my mouth Krela. Go right now. In wellies and Jim-Jams.


----------



## its my destiny (Oct 4, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 4, 2010)

Im really diggin these pics  

I would have had a swing by this place after my recent Criggion visit, the only problem being the fact I ran out of time (daylight) driving round Wrexham looking for Brymbo. Balls!


----------



## mimulus (Oct 4, 2010)

not voodoo, these are all occult sigils , from the lesser key of solomon i would suppose not done by any occult group but the tv show most haunted looks staged but a great picture


----------



## Zotez (Oct 4, 2010)

Love it, I really want to see this place, I think a trip is in order!


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 5, 2010)

Ahggh! you guys are weird in wales,the gas mask shots make me think of mushrooms? Sh.. now who's the weirdo?
Nice stuff! I love all the Victorian ostentatiousness of the exterior,not to mention the shenanigans that fell folly to your wit within.
Great stuff! a great variety of shots.


----------



## tommo (Oct 5, 2010)

exterior shots a spot on and hide the fact that the inside is so bad, but a great report and love the timeline


----------



## TranKmasT (Oct 5, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> Ahggh! you guys are weird in wales,the gas mask shots make me think of mushrooms? Sh.. now who's the weirdo?
> Nice stuff! I love all the Victorian ostentatiousness of the exterior,not to mention the shenanigans that fell folly to your wit within.
> Great stuff! a great variety of shots.



If I ever get married I'll ask you to write the speeches. Great comment.
And thanks to everyone else for theirs.


----------

